# Nice things people have said to you which you don't believe



## Reecedouglas1 (Oct 10, 2019)

I would say people who say I'm good looking , I never believe them.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

No one's ever called me good-looking, but I wouldn't believe them if they did, haha.

The only nice things people ever say are that I'm "nice" and that I'm "smart."

Calling someone "nice" is just sort of a default when etiquette requires a compliment, so I've never taken that one seriously. It's like saying you're "fine" when people ask you how you are. You're not, but you have to say something, don't you? In any case, I'm no nicer than most people.

I can seem sort of smart-ish, I guess, because I read a lot, but I think people overestimate my intelligence. I mean, I flunked out of high school. How smart can I be?

Every once in a while someone will tell me I'm funny, but every once in a while everyone is funny.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I reckon one of the nicest things someone ever said to me was a middle-aged lady at a hospital I used to work at when I was in my early 20's - she said if she were 20 years younger there was nothing she'd like more than to go out with me on a Saturday night.

I did actually believe her though - she seemed fairly genuine at the time.

There were other things but we don't really need to go into all that here.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

truant said:


> No one's ever called me good-looking, but I wouldn't believe them if they did, haha.
> 
> The only nice things people ever say are that I'm "nice" and that I'm "smart."
> 
> ...


You're obviously very bright @truant. You're also very articulate and can put your arguments together very clearly. High school is bull**** - and from what you've said before you had quite a few other things to contend with at the time.

You also seem like a kind person - I've never seen you go out of your way to be hurtful on here. That's a big plus in my book.


----------



## Saeta (Jul 31, 2018)

I get very embarrassed when someone compliments me and a lot of times I have to fight the urge to tell them they're wrong. I get told on occasion that I'm good looking, which I absolutely do not think is true. Mostly by guys who say I'm their type. My type is like the complete opposite of me, so it's hard for me to see myself as desirable.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks @harrison .


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

My mother always tells me things like "you're very smart" (which is definitely not true except possibly in a very limited range of topics) but I don't believe she really thinks so because whenever I try to tell her anything (that I actually know for a fact is true) she doesn't listen to me and argues about it and essentially tells me to shut up. If she never believes anything I tell her, she is lying when she tells me she thinks I'm the slightest bit intelligent. She is smarmy and deceitful like that.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Yeah, I've been called smart and I've never believed it. I've always been behind my peers in maturity and intellect, but sadly not enough to be unaware of it.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm kind of an *******, so I tend to piss people off moreso online, and I mostly remember the **** things people say to me.

A few people on YT recently have said that my content is the best thing they're watching right now or something to that effect which seems unlikely.


----------



## Shrinking_Violet (Jan 24, 2021)

I've had plenty of people over the years tell me that I'm beautiful but nope. People have also told me that I'm nice but also nope.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

When people "tell" me they like me...never had it said directly to me but in their actions of almost gravitating towards me and seemingly wanting be around me...I'm always skeptical.


When someone asks me why I'm not talking much and I tell them I have social anxiety and they say something like "I wouldn't of known if you hadn't told me."


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

"Yeah yeah.. I've missed you." 

"Let's do this again next week. I'm down for it!"


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

I was told by several people that I look like under 30 years old.


----------

